# Clunking noise.



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

In my 2000 Altima I am getting a clunking noise. It seems to only happen when I start off and the auto trans shifts from first gear. I first noticed it after I replaced all the motor mounts and took care off an engine vibration problem. The half shaft in the car is green, does that mean it is the original part. The car has 200,000 miles on it . Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check the cv joints, are the boots torn? or is it the trans? when was it last serviced?


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I thought I found the source of the clunking noise. The bottom hole on both front struts were worn and oblong in shape. I welded 2 washers to both sides to compensate for the wear. I still have the clunk when the AT shifts from first to second. I will find the source of this noise if it is the last thing I do. Today I plan to torque the motor mount bolts to specifications. I already replaced the drivers side cv axle and I changed the AT filter and fluid when I rebuilt this motor.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

After replacing every and I mean every suspension and drive train part from a low mileage altima parts car I have I still had the clunk noise. Well it turns out it was the rear motor mount. I had replaced all four motor mounts. I turns out that even though the mount was new it was one of the cheap ones I bought off Ebay. I could ever feel that it was much softer and when I compared the two you can see that the ebay mount had much less rubber in it. I swapped it with a stock mount from the parts car and the clunk is now gone.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

Found the problem and wanted to followup on this. It was the transmission, I swapped it out with another one and the clunk is gone.


----------

